# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de F. Lazaro

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, tal y como dice el titulo del mensaje, hoy nuestro buen amigo F. Lazaro cumple 22 tacos.
Feliz cumple, Federico.
Procura no pasarte con la juerga  :Big Grin:  y, si luego te quedan fuerzas, ve poniendo las fotos que se te acumula el trabajo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Felicidades F. Lázaro que cumplas muchos mas y yo los vea.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
que pases un buen día alrededor de los tuyos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Felicidades ¡¡¡¡¡
Que pases un estupendo dia y que cumplas muchos mas.

----------


## juanlo

22 añitos. Que envidia  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Pues eso, que pases un feliz día en la mejor compañía.
Que cumplas muchos más. Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas felicidades amigo :Wink: .
Y que cumplas muchos mas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muchas felicidades a un forero que ya tiene 22 años, un saludo y que lo pases bien en lo que queda de día  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades :Smile:  :Smile: 

Qué envidia, 22 añitos, te queda toda una vida por disfrutar.

Un fuerte abrazo :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas felicidades Federico y que cumplas muchísimos mas.

22 años!!! todavía tienes muchos años por delante para seguir deleitándonos con tus reportajes fotográficos y comentarios en este foro.
 :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Pero si eres un niño!!! Anda que no te quedan mensajes por poner aquí... :Embarrassment: 
Y botellas que vaciar de las salas vip`s!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Menos mal que algunos, en mensajes, van por delante de tí, eh!!!!
Bueno ya en serio...
*Muchas Felicidades y arregla pronto ese cacharro!!!!!!!!*

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz cumple F. Lazaro, eres un chiquillo y que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## perdiguera

Que sigas cumpliendo muchos, a ser posible 22x4 más, y que todos ellos los celebres con salud y cerveza.

----------


## FEDE

Aunque un poco tarde  :Embarrassment:  

Muchas Felicidades amigo Federico y que cumplas muchos más.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Que sigas cumpliendo muchos, a ser posible 22x4 más, y que todos ellos los celebres con salud y cerveza.


Y por qué no 22x4.545454545454545454... o, para redondear, 22x5. :Stick Out Tongue: 


Eso sí, siempre con salud y cabeza, que no hay nada peor que llegar a viejo sin cabeza, o sin salud.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Desde luego que aproveché el día, me "entallaron" desde por la mañana con el cerveceo, y acabé de madrugada con el cubateo  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Que sigas cumpliendo muchos, a ser posible 22x4 más


Dime donde tengo que firmar para llegar a esos 22x4  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 




> Pero si eres un niño!!! Anda que no te quedan mensajes por poner aquí...


Y desembalses por ver, espero que todavía me queden muchos, entre ellas, a del Frenedas, algún día tengo que ver un desembalse en directo en tu presa  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Lo dicho, muchas gracias y un abrazo para todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Receta para llegar a 110 años: comer bien, viajar mucho, hacer ejercicio,-no necesariamente deporte- olvidarse de la política, beberse una cerveza diaria con amigos.
En definitva ser feliz

----------

